# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  الطالب المثالي

## الولهان 007

هل فكرت يوماً كيف تكون طالب مثالياً ؟
ولكي تكون طالباً مثالياً ونظيفا ًلابد من تحقيق الآتي :
1ـ أن تنام مبكراً حتى تصحا نشيطاً.
2ـ احترم المعلم وتقديره
3ـ احترام الوالدين وطاعتهما .
4ـ الانتباه للمعلم أثناء الشرح والتفاعل مع الدرس .
5ـ الحضور إلى المدرسة مبكراً لإدراك الطابور الصباحي .
6ـ عدم التأخر عن دخول الحصص .
7ـ مذاكرة الدروس واداء الواجب أولاً بأول .
8ـ المحافظة على نظافة الكتب والدفاتر .
9ـ الكتابة في مذكرة الواجبات في كل حصة .
10ـ احترام الزملاء واختيار الرفيق الصالح والبعد عن رفقاء السوء .
11ـ المحافظة على أداء الصلوات الخمس مع الجماعة في المسجد .
12ـ اخذ جميع الأدوات المطلوبة من أقلام وهندسة وألوان وكراس الفنية .
13ـ عدم الإسراف في استخدام المياه والكهرباء.
14ـ النظافة الشخصية وتكون في الآتي :
أ ـ نظافة الجسم والملابس. ب ـ قص الشعر وعدم تقليد الكفار في قصاتهم 
ج ـ تقليم الأظافر كل أسبوع . د ـ غسل اليدين قبل وبعد الأكل .
هـ ـ حمل المناديل الخاصة. و ـ تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون .
ز ـ الالتزام بالزي الرسمي للكلية . ح ـ المحافظة على نظافة دورات المياه بعد استعمالها.
ط ـ رمي النفايات في الأماكن المخصصة .
ي ـ المحافظة على نظافة الفصل وسلامة أدواته وعدم الكتابة على الجدران 

وشكرآ

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff: 
إن شاء الله حاضر ... راح أكون طالبة مثالية ...  :Smile: 

شكرا يا ولهان ..  :Smile: 

كأنه هالموضوع الأفضل يكون بمنتدى الكراميش  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## ريمي

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شكرا حلا .

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

شكرا جزيلا

----------

